# Connecting via wget with no homepage

## enrico68

Hello, 

I am trying to download some .tar.gz files from the internet, but, when I run the wget in the bash shell, I get connected, but then I get back to the prompt, and there's no website to look at. I tried for example to get on www.gentoo.org, same thing. After every attempt, at the end, I get a message: index.html.1, index.html.2....I am using wget, as links, elink, lynks won't work. What is the problem, as, before finishing up my installation, elinks worked, and I could go on the internet, as I did to download the Stage3 pack from the gentoo website. Any help will be appreciated,

enrico

----------

## NeddySeagoon

enrico68,

wget does what its says.  Its gets files.

when you wget gentoo.org.  you get the  index.html file.  Inside the file is the html describing the gentoo.org home page. wget does not render it for you.

If you 

```
wget http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/amd64/autobuilds/20161124/install-amd64-minimal-20161124.iso
```

You will have a file called install-amd64-minimal-20161124.iso

For getting distfiles with wget, you need to pass it the full URL. There is no navigation facility as there is in a web browser.

----------

## enrico68

Hi NeddySeagoon,

and thank you for your explanation, something else I did not know, that I learned,

enrico

----------

